# Green black NYH ebonite



## RobS (Feb 23, 2021)

EF Jowo #6
M14x.8x3 cap threads
M11x.75 finial thread
M10x.75 section thread 
NYH ebonite, green black
Clip from Beaufort ink


----------



## magpens (Feb 23, 2021)

Very beautiful !!!

Thanks for showing !!

Love the color !! ... and the shine !!


----------

